# Nail polish



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I was just wondering how nail polish is worn around rats.Is there a certain brand that needs to be used so that the scent isn't to strong or that they can safely lick/nibble fingers without the polish being dangerous to them?What needs to be done so it's safe?


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Nail polish can be toxic to humans as well as rats. Brands that are *toxic *contain the "big three" bad chemicals: 

Dibutyl phthalate (DBP)
Toluene
Formaldehyde
I stopped wearing nail polish because my girls like to chew on my nails and I am afraid of them getting poisoned. 


However, there are brands that advertise using safe-for-human substances in their ingredients (such as Julep) but they may not be 100% toxic chemical free (as in the dosages may not be harmful to humans, but can still be toxic to rats). Just make sure you google the brand before you buy.


----------



## windslav (Jan 10, 2017)

They aren't supposed to gnaw on your nails.


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

I make sure when I paint my nails that I don't paint them in the same room as my rats and then I usually wait overnight to handle my rats again as to make sure that they're completely dry. My girls don't really bite my nails but if everything's dry I do let them lick my hands.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

windslav said:


> They aren't supposed to gnaw on your nails.


Haha, well unfortunately they don't really like to listen to me. Sometimes things just happen.


----------

